# Custom Tuning Options from BNR



## mdubord1024 (Sep 3, 2014)

Anybody used the Diablo sport yet? I am interested but don't really wanna be the $400 guinea pig. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

mdubord1024 said:


> Anybody used the Diablo sport yet? I am interested but don't really wanna be the $400 guinea pig.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I've used it on my SRT4 and i like it. The problem is that it's too coarse grained to dial in a tune, but you can still ahve someone custom tune and the data logging is awesome on it! Read and clear DTC's as well.

Downsides: It's slow as dirt to boot and mine after 1 year of good use has developed issues. Tech support is cool IF you can get someone on the phone. Be sure to keep it up-to-date by plugging it into your computer.

I'm glad to see they're supporting the cruze now. I'm waiting for them to support my Genesis.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

We've got a few Cruze and Sonic guys running it and they like it. It gets even better when you add a BNR Tune to it


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Very cool Jerry! Nice to have all those options. I have an In Tune, just got it on Friday. It is for my 2004 GTO and what was nice is Diablo Sport gave me $100 credit for my Predator. I will be getting custom tuning through one of their CMR dealers.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 12, 2011)

blk88verde said:


> Very cool Jerry! Nice to have all those options. I have an In Tune, just got it on Friday. It is for my 2004 GTO and what was nice is Diablo Sport gave me $100 credit for my Predator. I will be getting custom tuning through one of their CMR dealers.



Then you will want to read this-

Diablo sport, BNR tune. - Chevy Sonic Owners Forum

BNR is a full CMR dealer


----------



## Xanniebarman (Jun 17, 2015)

So with Diablo handheld it's $540 with the tune? What if we already have a Diablo or scr tuner as I've found a few on Craigslist for $200 what's the cost of the time then? Also I assume you email a tune file that could be loaded to the tuner?


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

+1 for BNRs EFILive Tune. Ordered it recently. Zero disappointment.


----------



## RollinOn18s (Mar 28, 2013)

The bnr tune using efi tune is great. The difference is epic. The service is awesome I can't really think of a better guy to deal with than Jerry.


----------

